# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkoj familjare me mbiemrin Stefa emigruar ne Philadelphia

## GildaA

Miredita, 

Babai im eshte 84 vjec dhe kerkon te takoje kushurinjte e tij (djemte e halles) qe jane larguar per ne Amerike (Philadelphia).
Njeriu duke u plakur fillon kujton femijerine gjithnje e me shume, kete konkluzion nxjerr une nga historite qe degjoj nga babai im.
Deri tani nuk e dija qe ai kishte dy djem halle te emigruar para luftes ne Amerike.
Po perpiqem t'ja plotesoje kete kerkese duke kerkuar ndihme ne kete site.
Historia e tij eshte si me poshte:
Halla e tij, Maria, me origjine nga Berati, e martuar me z.Ilia Stefa, emigroi ne Amerike se bashku me burrin dhe dy djem. Nje nga djemte quhej Petraq Stefa, ishte 9 vjec kur u larguan nga Shqiperia. Iken nga Vlora me anije, dhe u vendosen ne Philadelphia. Komunikimi ishte relativisht i dobet per shkak te kushteve te asaj kohe, dhe fillimit te luftes se dyte boterore. Me pas, komunikimi u nderpre.
Babai im kerkon te gjeje familjen Stefa, te rivendose lidhjet, nese eshte e mundur.
Kushdo qe ka informacion, sado te vogel, ju lutem kontaktoni:
GildaA
email  xhazizi@rogers.com
tel      001 416 392 9025

Me respekt
Gilda

----------

